
I Run a Family-Owned Construction Firm. Here’s What Covid-19 Did to My World - tomohawk
https://quillette.com/2020/04/02/i-run-a-family-owned-construction-firm-heres-what-covid-19-did-to-my-world/
======
robk
I'm terrified that the average person doesn't seem to realize what a
catastrophe this is and what coming in terms of economic damage that's hard to
unwind :

~~~
cafard
At this point, the average American must be far more exposed to the damage,
and feeling more pain, than the average HN reader.

